# What Skills are You Working On?



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

In another thread, we've been talking about building skills now so we are better prepared later. Most of you are probably pretty well off in the skills department, but there is so much more to learn and we'd like to create a discussion about it. Those in the know can chime in with their own experience and advice, helping those of us working on getting in the know.

I'm sort of in a prepping lull right now, but I've gotten very much back into spinning yarn on both the spinning wheel and drop spindle. I discovered that I can spin while I'm working at night, so the time flies by and I'm having a blast. While it's more of a hobby -- a very soothing, meditative like hobby--, someone has to know how to make clothes if there are no factories and wool is a great basic cloth item. I'm also getting a lot of yarn made to store up for later.

*So, what skills are you working on now that will help you in a SHTF kind of future?*


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

indie said:


> In another thread, we've been talking about building skills now so we are better prepared later. Most of you are probably pretty well off in the skills department, but there is so much more to learn and we'd like to create a discussion about it. Those in the know can chime in with their own experience and advice, helping those of us working on getting in the know.
> 
> I'm sort of in a prepping lull right now, but I've gotten very much back into spinning yarn on both the spinning wheel and drop spindle. I discovered that I can spin while I'm working at night, so the time flies by and I'm having a blast. While it's more of a hobby -- a very soothing, meditative like hobby--, someone has to know how to make clothes if there are no factories and wool is a great basic cloth item. I'm also getting a lot of yarn made to store up for later.
> 
> *So, what skills are you working on now that will help you in a SHTF kind of future?*


That is awesome.. are you dying your wool now or will it be dyed later when it is made into something? I had an interest in spinning at one time but never had the chance to try, but did learn to crotchet and knit some pretty awesome stuff. Don't have time for it anymore except to fix a dropped stitch for an occasional patient who cant see good enough anymore.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Most of what I have is dyed already but I have some natural stuff that will either knit up undyed or get it after spinning. It's pretty as it is, but I want to try my hand at natural dyes. 

Spinning is such a great way to relax at the end of the day, too. I had a rough day the other day and couldn't stop thinking about my wheel so I gave up on work and started spinning. I could just feel the tension melting away. I keep my drop spindle in the kitchen so when I'm cooking and have wait time I can just pull it out and spin a few minutes.

I never could get crochet. I think because my mom was left handed trying to teach me, a rightie. So I gave up and just stick to knitting. Crochet is much quicker though. What kind of things do you make?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I met a new prepper friend the other day and she has introduced me to the idea of growing some special herbs in my garden. No not wacky weed, rather a special something that can be given as a tea or mixed into food when invaders come to dinner that will eliminate the enemy with out firing a weapon. 

That is my next project. Got to get back and talk to her and find out the details soon and start planning.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's a really interesting idea. I wonder if you'd need to keep it protected so critters/kids didn't take a nibble.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

indie said:


> Most of what I have is dyed already but I have some natural stuff that will either knit up undyed or get it after spinning. It's pretty as it is, but I want to try my hand at natural dyes.
> 
> Spinning is such a great way to relax at the end of the day, too. I had a rough day the other day and couldn't stop thinking about my wheel so I gave up on work and started spinning. I could just feel the tension melting away. I keep my drop spindle in the kitchen so when I'm cooking and have wait time I can just pull it out and spin a few minutes.
> 
> I never could get crochet. I think because my mom was left handed trying to teach me, a rightie. So I gave up and just stick to knitting. Crochet is much quicker though. What kind of things do you make?


I had the whole family and every one else who came within arms reach outfitted with sweaters of all kinds. was really getting into the fishermen's cable and knitting designs and pictures into them before I had to quit. Lots of baby outfits and layettes.

crocheted tons of blankets but that's about it for that, to me that was harder to form into something.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

indie said:


> That's a really interesting idea. I wonder if you'd need to keep it protected so critters/kids didn't take a nibble.


yes I'm sure for the kids, don't know about the animals but I have special place for it anyway.....The neighbors yard! what could be better? 10 acres of trees that gets logged once about every 10 years otherwise untouched.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Chicken raising. I've had pets before, so I'm not new to taking care of living creatures. But to take care of a living creature that will provide food to sustain me, is kind of scary. It really is a skill. I've been reading and apparently there are different foods for different life stages, with different protein levels and such. I always though just give them some food, and they pop out an egg. But even the length of the day affects them. 

Glad I'm doing it now. Better than if SHTF and I happen across a hen or 2. I'd be kinda lost haha


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

kevincali said:


> Chicken raising. I've had pets before, so I'm not new to taking care of living creatures. But to take care of a living creature that will provide food to sustain me, is kind of scary. It really is a skill. I've been reading and apparently there are different foods for different life stages, with different protein levels and such. I always though just give them some food, and they pop out an egg. But even the length of the day affects them.
> 
> Glad I'm doing it now. Better than if SHTF and I happen across a hen or 2. I'd be kinda lost haha


I feel the same way Kevin.. I would rather make my mistakes now while I'm not entirely dependent on what I produce to keep me alive.


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gardening and raising chickens are what I am researching now. I tried a garden a couple of seasons ago and it was an epic fail.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Chickens are coming in the spring, so I've been following all of your threads on that subject pretty closely. Our current priority is changing our diets; we're looking at everything we eat, and watching for things that are wildly unnatural or entirely processed. If it doesn't naturally occur, or the ingredients don't naturally occur (at least for the most part) then we want to remove it from our pantry. There's enough chemicals out there, and we've become too comfortable with using things to do everything from adding color to smells. Nobody knows what they're really doing, most things went through a basic testing process and were assumed to be "good enough".

Death by Rubber Ducky is a really good book, btw.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been doing a lot of shooting lately. My husband was in the military for a few years, so he doesnt need a whole lot of training, but I do. I know how to shoot, load, aim, all that stuff... I just need practice, it is not 2nd nature to me like it is for him. Ive been a successful hunter, but thats because I am patient, lol. I dont know if I could shoot "on my toes"


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I met a new prepper friend the other day and she has introduced me to the idea of growing some special herbs in my garden. No not wacky weed, rather a special something that can be given as a tea or mixed into food when invaders come to dinner that will eliminate the enemy with out firing a weapon.
> 
> That is my next project. Got to get back and talk to her and find out the details soon and start planning.


Nightshade is a wonderful thing..lol Unless your animals get into it..


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Nightshade is a wonderful thing..lol Unless your animals get into it..


I have actually discover there are a lot of plants in my yard already that are deadly....daffodils for example. eat the bulb you dye quickly. I now remember hearing a story about bulbs being mistaken for onions and eaten. all died within a few minutes.

I'm thinking this is a good piece of knowledge to have if some unwanted guests come to dinner........could even make up some special cookies or something


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have learned to weld and I'm learning to gunsmith and machine parts as needed. I already grow much of my own food and do all my own repairs on everything around the house as well as my vehicles. I think anyone that is a prepper has been doing preps for most of their life, I know I have and learned most from my parents.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I have actually discover there are a lot of plants in my yard already that are deadly....daffodils for example. eat the bulb you dye quickly. I now remember hearing a story about bulbs being mistaken for onions and eaten. all died within a few minutes.
> 
> I'm thinking this is a good piece of knowledge to have if some unwanted guests come to dinner........could even make up some special cookies or something


You don't like guns but you alright with poisoning people...wow liberal logic at it's best.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I have learned to weld and I'm learning to gunsmith and machine parts as needed. I already grow much of my own food and do all my own repairs on everything around the house as well as my vehicles. I think anyone that is a prepper has been doing preps for most of their life, I know I have and learned most from my parents.


Exactly! I grew up with a garden, I moved out and started my own garden.. I know a lot of carpentry, just grew up with it.. I am very good with homesteading, I was raised on a small hobby farm... Unfortunately, I havent started my own farm yet, but lord willing, I will have one before i am 25.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> You don't like guns but you alright with poisoning people...wow liberal logic at it's best.


Mean green find the post where I have said I didn't like guns please and repost is for me....you and several other seem to like to twist every thing I saw so back it up. I have several guns and have been had guns of some sort most of my life.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Mean green find the post where I have said I didn't like guns please and repost is for me....you and several other seem to like to twist every thing I saw so back it up. I have several guns and have been had guns of some sort most of my life.


I just don't think shooting my neighbor is the answer to solving the mess we are in.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I just don't think shooting my neighbor is the answer to solving the mess we are in.


And that means I don't like guns?.....or is it that I don't think shooting every one is going to solve the mess we are in? we can't kill every one and I don't want to try. Maybe you do, I don't know. I would rather be working on trying to fix the way we live than finding ways to die.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> And that means I don't like guns?.....or is it that I don't think shooting every one is going to solve the mess we are in? we can't kill every one and I don't want to try. Maybe you do, I don't know. I would rather be working on trying to fix the way we live than finding ways to die.


The second Amendment isn't about hunting it's about the right to bear arms against the government and defending your life. What is this "we" bullshit? You fix the way you live and leave the rest of us out of your equation. The liberals think they know what is best for the rest of us so they are trying to change our way of life but not their own ways. This is called socialism well on the way to communism. Don't be so smug in thinking your way is the best and "we" have to come around to your way of thinking, or I'm I reading into what your putting out?

I don't know who you voted for but remember Obama ran on the platform of "Change" just like Stalin. Do you like the "Changes" that have happened?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This may sound elementary, but I am trying to get a handle on the gardening thing. Not that I have a lot of room for it and the people across the street (yard-proud types) don't much like it, but one side of my front yard is my learning area.
The plants were healthy, but the fruit suffered terribly from bugs and mildew. Mites. Dang, those things are hateful. Don't even know what was boring holes into my bell peppers, but it was terrible.
Was going to buy a hive and some bees, but that will be put off until the next season as son dropped a fiscal bomb on my head. Swears this is the last semester he'll need assistance with Auburn. Anyway, I hope the bees will help with the lousy tomato production. 

My hat is off to y'all who can grow stuff. My mentor makes it look so simple, but I know it is because she has been doing it for decades. I'll catch up, I'm sure.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> This may sound elementary, but I am trying to get a handle on the gardening thing. Not that I have a lot of room for it and the people across the street (yard-proud types) don't much like it, but one side of my front yard is my learning area.
> The plants were healthy, but the fruit suffered terribly from bugs and mildew. Mites. Dang, those things are hateful. Don't even know what was boring holes into my bell peppers, but it was terrible.
> Was going to buy a hive and some bees, but that will be put off until the next season as son dropped a fiscal bomb on my head. Swears this is the last semester he'll need assistance with Auburn. Anyway, I hope the bees will help with the lousy tomato production.
> 
> My hat is off to y'all who can grow stuff. My mentor makes it look so simple, but I know it is because she has been doing it for decades. I'll catch up, I'm sure.


Try growing Basil with your tomatoes, not only do they taste good together, Basil will also help keep bugs off.. Another thing I would try is getting pine leaves and cooking up a paste or a liquid and putting at all around, in between your crops.. That also keeps some bugs away. Good luck!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Mean Green once again twisting what I say.. you know as well as I do this country is messed up. I have never disagreed with what you have posted as your opinion about what is wrong in this country. we as a country have a lot to work on and all of those changes have to come from each one of us. we at the bottom have to fix our selves and stand up against the higher ups who are in control right now. TRUE? we have let things go way to long. WE as a country are in trouble. We as a country need to start fixing it because it wont fix itself. I as an individual can do nothing. but if all of us start working at our own level to correct things we may make a difference. 

What exactly is MY way Mean green? since you think you know exactly what I'm saying. I am not a liberal, I am not a democrat, I am not a republican. I am an American citizen who has observed this decline in our country for a long time. I have watched our people become stupider because of the government programs we put up with. I have watched our people turn into lazy people expecting a hand out because they have lost pride in them selves. I have watched people around me loose hope that our country will recover. The people I talk to are tired and want a change. Don't you? Instead of planning to shoot every one later why not start rebuilding what we believe American to be now? 
If I can help some one living on food stamps relearn the lost art of gardening, food storage and how to cook something other than a microwave meal, maybe they can take a little pride in them selves again and stop accepting the trap food stamps and other government hand out have put them in. 
But at the same time come try to take what is mine and I will defend it in any way I can.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have an idea. Why not keep attitudes and arguments confined in particular threads. I'm thinking things will work much better, that way. Just a suggestion. I hope it makes sense to all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> Try growing Basil with your tomatoes, not only do they taste good together, Basil will also help keep bugs off.. Another thing I would try is getting pine leaves and cooking up a paste or a liquid and putting at all around, in between your crops.. That also keeps some bugs away. Good luck!


That sounds like a couple of nice ideas. Especially basil. Herbs protecting food. How sweet is that?


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Its amazing how herbs can not only benefit the taste of your garden, but there are literally tons of herbs that you can plant with certain vegetables that will benefit their growth.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> I have an idea. Why not keep attitudes and arguments confined in particular threads. I'm thinking things will work much better, that way. Just a suggestion. I hope it makes sense to all.


I have an idea... why don't you shut your face?! If the Internet wasn't in my way, I'd kick your butt! Right now!!

How many here are interested in bushcrafting? Just to be clear, I don't do it because I want to go live in the woods if the flying hits the fan, I do it because I love camping right here and now. Depending on the trip, we may load the back of the truck up or we may just go with a knife, a lighter, a tarp and a wool blanket. Everything you need to have a great weekend is already out there, and I can't think of a time where my head is more clear than sitting on a log in the middle of the woods cooking over a fire. Anyone wants to call me a hippie for saying that will get shot or poisoned, or both (but not in that order).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I have an idea... why don't you shut your face?! If the Internet wasn't in my way, I'd kick your butt! Right now!!
> 
> How many here are interested in bushcrafting? Just to be clear, I don't do it because I want to go live in the woods if the flying hits the fan, I do it because I love camping right here and now. Depending on the trip, we may load the back of the truck up or we may just go with a knife, a lighter, a tarp and a wool blanket. Everything you need to have a great weekend is already out there, and I can't think of a time where my head is more clear than sitting on a log in the middle of the woods cooking over a fire. Anyone wants to call me a hippie for saying that will get shot or poisoned, or both (but not in that order).


Hippie! Big, fat, hairy hippie!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Denton said:


> This may sound elementary, but I am trying to get a handle on the gardening thing. Not that I have a lot of room for it and the people across the street (yard-proud types) don't much like it, but one side of my front yard is my learning area.
> The plants were healthy, but the fruit suffered terribly from bugs and mildew. Mites. Dang, those things are hateful. Don't even know what was boring holes into my bell peppers, but it was terrible.
> Was going to buy a hive and some bees, but that will be put off until the next season as son dropped a fiscal bomb on my head. Swears this is the last semester he'll need assistance with Auburn. Anyway, I hope the bees will help with the lousy tomato production.
> 
> My hat is off to y'all who can grow stuff. My mentor makes it look so simple, but I know it is because she has been doing it for decades. I'll catch up, I'm sure.


Bugs can mostly be taken care of by spraying with a mild dish soap solution.

As far as tomatoes, get heirloom open pollinated variety. During growing season, I shake/jiggle my plants a few times during the day. Last year got an over abundance of sungold in the poorest soil you can imagine.

Not sure about mildew. If the plants are healthy from the get go, mildew and associated problems are held at bay for the most part.

Oh. Don't forget to rotate the crops. Some crops share diseases so can't grow those types in the same spot year after year. It also help to confuse the bugs that eat them. Or so I'm told


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, the mites made the tomato plants' leaves curl up. The mildew buggered up the squash. I used an organic spray to deal with both, but I reacted a bit late and didn't get the food I was expecting. Hoo-boy. First year, so many mistakes. 
Open pollen and shaking? That does the pollenating? nifty.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Still working on making cheese. So far doing well but boy howdy is it time consuming. Friday Inor will be smoking two venison roasts even if it is going to be a high of 5. We thought to make another round of cheddar since the last one turned out so well. The dogs will be happy since I save a bit of the whey for them.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah the open pollinated variety relies on bees/wind to pollinate. I help with shaking. Not required, but I heard it from an old timer, so must work? 

I had so many sungold cherry tomatoes, they were growing quicker than I could give them away. And I was giving them away every day. 

Same with my cucumbers last year. Soo many cukes. I couldn't eat them all. I had cucumber in EVERYTHING. 

All in decomposing granite/clay.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Mean Green once again twisting what I say.. you know as well as I do this country is messed up. I have never disagreed with what you have posted as your opinion about what is wrong in this country. we as a country have a lot to work on and all of those changes have to come from each one of us. we at the bottom have to fix our selves and stand up against the higher ups who are in control right now. TRUE? we have let things go way to long. WE as a country are in trouble. We as a country need to start fixing it because it wont fix itself. I as an individual can do nothing. but if all of us start working at our own level to correct things we may make a difference.
> 
> What exactly is MY way Mean green? since you think you know exactly what I'm saying. I am not a liberal, I am not a democrat, I am not a republican. I am an American citizen who has observed this decline in our country for a long time. I have watched our people become stupider because of the government programs we put up with. I have watched our people turn into lazy people expecting a hand out because they have lost pride in them selves. I have watched people around me loose hope that our country will recover. The people I talk to are tired and want a change. Don't you? Instead of planning to shoot every one later why not start rebuilding what we believe American to be now?
> If I can help some one living on food stamps relearn the lost art of gardening, food storage and how to cook something other than a microwave meal, maybe they can take a little pride in them selves again and stop accepting the trap food stamps and other government hand out have put them in.
> But at the same time come try to take what is mine and I will defend it in any way I can.


I'm not twisting anything, if anything your twisting what we are saying. None of use here plan on shooting everyone later, we plan on keeping what we have earned and built and if it takes killing, so be it. At least we have the guts to say it and not plan on poisoning people because somehow that is more noble because it seems passive. You should know as a nurse is dead is dead. Look at what happened during some of the black Friday sales and tell me it is going to be any different if those people were hungry.

Most of us are prepping because it is how we were raised and many have started because of what they now see. Many of use are already growing our own food and recycling. We don't make a big production of it. I don't want change, that is what got us into this mess in the first place and I don't think that others should give up what they earned because it's for the common good.

I think we have more in common than we know. I have a better grasp on your beliefs, I just had to piss you off a little to get you to show me. I know now that you will defend yourself if it comes to that.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I have an idea... why don't you shut your face?! If the Internet wasn't in my way, I'd kick your butt! Right now!!
> 
> How many here are interested in bushcrafting? Just to be clear, I don't do it because I want to go live in the woods if the flying hits the fan, I do it because I love camping right here and now. Depending on the trip, we may load the back of the truck up or we may just go with a knife, a lighter, a tarp and a wool blanket. Everything you need to have a great weekend is already out there, and I can't think of a time where my head is more clear than sitting on a log in the middle of the woods cooking over a fire. Anyone wants to call me a hippie for saying that will get shot or poisoned, or both (but not in that order).


Oh yes, my husband and I work a lot with willows to see how we could fair with a "survival shelter". Most of the time, we bring tents, but we usually just check out how to make our own shelters.. We can already build a fire out of raw material pretty well, and out cordage skills are getting better


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

What specifically are you looking at.
1- A complete failing of the entire system with no return to normal, whatever normal can be construed as.
or
2- A temporary failing of the system and a return to normal.

How about everyone changing to a different system before any collapse and let the wall streeters starve.? Technically we really don't need them <---- I merely interjected this for thought.

If the entire system collapses we go back to about 1890 or 1900. Floks didn't rely on a large economy and most were more self sufficient then today. (forget the horse)
What this present situation looks like to me--the system may not collapse but it won't need 50% of the people to run the economy. This is where your building and learning skills comes in. So why should the 50 percenters worry about the systems economy. Go to a different one where everyone's skills are useful---so--many will need to learn new skills. In this case it won't be survival skills necessarily. It's what we in my group call the "Hamlet economy". I'll post that on an appropriate forum.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hippie! Big, fat, hairy hippie!


Motherf....


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Working on my Physical Training...and Building Skills...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am building on my knowledge of metal working and blacksmithing. It is one thing to be able to turn metal on a lathe or use a mill and quite another to be able to take raw minerals and make the stock you need to turn and mill it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So to those of you getting chickens, what breeds do you have in mind? I've had a billion different breeds and am always reevaluating my goals. I think next year I'm going to go with two breeds:

Dominique, which is the "Depression bird." They are a meat/egg breed, lay consistently and are excellent foragers. Conceivably, you could free range during the summer with little or no feed. They are also broody so they will raise their own young.

Hamburg, which comes in some gorgeous color varieties. Hamburgs are flighty, not broody and exceptional foragers. They are a very light bird but lay proportionately large white eggs and can go with no external feed when there's no snow. They are also said to be the only chicken capable of sustained flight, which makes them better at escaping predators.

I want to get a mix of these two. The Dominques can set the Hamburg eggs. We can eat eggs from both and eat the Dominiques. 

Also, a tip for those in Northern climes - I'm dealing with it right now. If you live where it freezes hard, choose birds with small combs, like rose combs, because full combs are more prone to frostbite. And, if you put 2x4 roosts in your coop, they can sit down on their feet to keep them warm when it's really cold out.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I'm not twisting anything, if anything your twisting what we are saying. None of use here plan on shooting everyone later, we plan on keeping what we have earned and built and if it takes killing, so be it. At least we have the guts to say it and not plan on poisoning people because somehow that is more noble because it seems passive. You should know as a nurse is dead is dead.


I have never made a secret of the fact that I will defend what is mine. However, as you know, you need to have a back up plan for every thing. If you knew, like I do in my case, that you could not fight off a gang of thugs and only a few at a time wouldn't you take steps to correct that? We have the plans and equipment to put up a better perimeter fence if things go bad but if they breach that and come after our food supplies they will get a tasty treat. I don't plan to go down with out a fight to the finish. And if I'm gone I will leave behind something that will take them out too. 
Adding a little something to a meal you prepare for them, or water they steal just eliminated an enemy without a bullet lost. If they are hungry, you better believe they wont be long for this earth. I will make sure of that.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

My family used to have a lot of Dominiques. SUPER easy to take care of, good eating, and produce plenty of eggs..


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

indie said:


> So to those of you getting chickens, what breeds do you have in mind? I've had a billion different breeds and am always reevaluating my goals. I think next year I'm going to go with two breeds:
> 
> Dominique, which is the "Depression bird." They are a meat/egg breed, lay consistently and are excellent foragers. Conceivably, you could free range during the summer with little or no feed. They are also broody so they will raise their own young.
> 
> Hamburg, which comes in some gorgeous color varieties. Hamburgs are flighty, not broody and exceptional foragers. They are a very light bird but lay proportionately large white eggs and can go with no external feed when there's no snow. They are also said to be the only chicken capable of sustained flight, which makes them better at escaping predators.


I have Dominiques and they are a good bird but you will need to cull every 2 years. I tried the hamburgs also and found them to be a very fussy bird that didn't survive long in my flock. every time I turned around they were dying. Transferred them from one coop to another once time and lost half of them from the shock..

By far my favorite are the buff orphington. beautiful color and the nicest bird ever. I can walk out in the yard and pick them up like they are the family pets. Lay an egg a day (occasionally more) every day of the year. no slow down in the winter. and they are a heavy bird so good for eating also. some will go broody and hatch your eggs for you. I have hens that are more than 5 years old and still laying almost as well as the young hens.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> Try growing Basil with your tomatoes, not only do they taste good together, Basil will also help keep bugs off.. Another thing I would try is getting pine leaves and cooking up a paste or a liquid and putting at all around, in between your crops.. That also keeps some bugs away. Good luck!


I spray with water and a little soap added to it, seems to keep the bugs at bay.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

indie said:


> So to those of you getting chickens, what breeds do you have in mind? I've had a billion different breeds and am always reevaluating my goals. I think next year I'm going to go with two breeds:
> 
> Dominique, which is the "Depression bird." They are a meat/egg breed, lay consistently and are excellent foragers. Conceivably, you could free range during the summer with little or no feed. They are also broody so they will raise their own young.
> 
> ...


I have what apparently is a Rhode Island Red, a couple game birds, and a barred rock. I got the barred rock because of its cold hardiness. We don't get cold here, but the occasional cold snaps into the 20's. I wanted a bird or 2 that were cold tolerant just INCASE.

Plus the selection out this way is limited. Unless I want to pay $50 a bird


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

?One of my favorite breeds. ? - Julie_A?s Review of Bantam-Cochin <-- Bantam-cochin chickens, here is just a small review. My aunt usually has these. I couldnt think of what they were called, so I looked em up


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I have Dominiques and they are a good bird but you will need to cull every 2 years. I tried the hamburgs also and found them to be a very fussy bird that didn't survive long in my flock. every time I turned around they were dying. Transferred them from one coop to another once time and lost half of them from the shock..
> 
> By far my favorite are the buff orphington. beautiful color and the nicest bird ever. I can walk out in the yard and pick them up like they are the family pets. Lay an egg a day (occasionally more) every day of the year. no slow down in the winter. and they are a heavy bird so good for eating also. some will go broody and hatch your eggs for you. I have hens that are more than 5 years old and still laying almost as well as the young hens.


I have some orps, even a lavender orpington and they're a great breed. I used to have hamburgs and didn't have any health issues, just cleaned out for winter. I have about 10 left right now of all different breeds but think I'll add in a few doms and hamburgs in the spring. Ideally, I will start getting hearty crossbreeds that work well here without supplementation in the summer. Our winters are long though, so I'm still working out ideas for feeding since I'm a crummy gardener.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

indie said:


> I have some orps, even a lavender orpington and they're a great breed. I used to have hamburgs and didn't have any health issues, just cleaned out for winter. I have about 10 left right now of all different breeds but think I'll add in a few doms and hamburgs in the spring. Ideally, I will start getting hearty crossbreeds that work well here without supplementation in the summer. Our winters are long though, so I'm still working out ideas for feeding since I'm a crummy gardener.


I started making my own "Cornish cross" last year hoping for a great meat bird. I got a bunch of the dark Cornish and some white rocks and I am hoping to get them to produce some eggs to hatch this spring. I like the fact that the Cornish cross is fast growing for meat, but they have such awful weak legs when they grow to fast. I'm thinking if it is a first generation cross maybe they wont have the leg issue but still some of the rapid growth.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I started making my own "Cornish cross" last year hoping for a great meat bird. I got a bunch of the dark Cornish and some white rocks and I am hoping to get them to produce some eggs to hatch this spring. I like the fact that the Cornish cross is fast growing for meat, but they have such awful weak legs when they grow to fast. I'm thinking if it is a first generation cross maybe they wont have the leg issue but still some of the rapid growth.


I'd be interested in hearing how that goes. It might take a generation or two, but I imagine you could get them exactly how you're wanting them.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think my next project may be brewing some beer, sure we can live without it but who wants to.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I think my next project may be brewing some beer, sure we can live without it but who wants to.


That is a skill I definitely want to acquire! I have been following a home brewers forum, just as a lurker, for about a year. I think I will wait until spring when we do not have our house so full of stuff (from the deck and back yard) then try it. But that definitely sounds like fun. Plus, I like ales the best and I am told those are the best kinds of beer to start with.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Latecomer here so please tell me if I am stepping on any previous posts.... I just spent some time getting to know one common plant: prickly pear cactus. Useful as a fruit and a vegetable. I don't like the veggie part (the green pads) too much but will experiment more in the spring when the tender pads are growing. I have gotten up to about half a dozen great food items from the fruit: pie, juice, frosting, and jelly as well as fruit-smoothie combos and fruit leather candy. I have been using bought sugar but have begun also to experiment with raw sugar cane and stevia plants. The stevia works well with tea leaves to sweeten "sun tea" (tea brewed in a glass jar left in the Texas sun) and is easy to grow as a potted plant. The real skill with this project is minimizing the cactus-needle damage and removing nearly microscoppic cactus needles from your fingers! I'm getting pretty good at that.

I just bought a fishing license and have some gear in mind for that as my next skill level.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

I built 4" diameter, reflux column still. I can make fuel grade ethanol with it...among other things that are even more and dear to my heart. I'm guessing my new skills and the output of my equipment would be a good profession in a world after economic collapse.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wallimiyama said:


> I built 4" diameter, reflux column still. I can make fuel grade ethanol with it...among other things that are even more and dear to my heart. I'm guessing my new skills and the output of my equipment would be a good profession in a world after economic collapse.


I looked at those plans, but the ceramic media was pricy and I figured pot still liquor would be good enough.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Working on learning some home canning. Picked up the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not mean this in a smart way. I am working on being a better member of society .
I was not not really cut out for this side of things I have to work at it.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well my wife is a nurse practitioner. I am a 20 year survivalist, firearms instructor and grew up on a farm. I have become a black belt in white tiger kempo and have trained for a number of years with edged weapons. We have learned many methods of food preservation. 

Always learning and adding more skill sets.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I looked at those plans, but the ceramic media was pricy and I figured pot still liquor would be good enough.


You really only need the ceramic media if you're doing the fuel grade stuff. Since my column is stainless steel, I use copper mesh, (looks like copper scouring pads) to pack the column. You want the copper there to remove sulphites... Distills Bourbon wonderfully!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For fuel grade alcohol (ethanol) you only need a baffle system. It can be of most any material but copper is one of the best because of its heat transfer rate. The idea is that if you control the temperature in the stack you only need a short series of baffles to collect and re-distill your product to get the most yield at the highest proof. The bottom of the stack has to be at a higher temperature than the product you want and the top of the stack has to be no hotter than the boiling point of the product you want (it is best if it is below the boiling point).


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I trying to learn all the things that I don't know...just in case


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd like to say I'm working on all kinds of skill that I am deficient in to be better prepared. Unfortunately, my work commitments have keep me very busy the last few months so I haven't had the time. If it ever starts raining in Northern California, I will finally get some shop time in. One of my winter projects is to wire up a 12 volt and 110 light system in a 20' storage container I will be using for food and other emergency supplies. Electrical work is not my strong suit so I will be working on that skill.


----------



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

Small gas engines


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

dak said:


> Small gas engines


I thought it was chewing on rawhide to make leather?


----------



## craftdistillingacademy (Dec 18, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I looked at those plans, but the ceramic media was pricy and I figured pot still liquor would be good enough.


I might also add that copper packing is only required if you pan on drinking it. Other packing material is fine. Marbles, Stainless Steel washers nuts bolts etc, pennies, etc.

Copper media like mesh is used to removed sulphites and poisons making the alcohol much more drinkable and giving you no hangover in the morning if the "cuts" are made in the right place. It also helps to increase the overall ABV as the alcohol vapor will collect and "reflux" in the mesh.

If the plan is the make fuel, you dont need anything very special. I've seen exhaust pipe used as a still. Automobile radiators used as a condenser. Being you arent drinking it, there isn't much of an issue on what metals you use.

Another point to be made is that the ceramic media is reusable and cleanable. You can use it a number of times before it needs to be cleaned, and cleaning it requires you to boil it in water or bake out the impurities. However, if it is used for fuel, it will never need to be cleaned. One bag of ceramic media (called raschig rings or saddles) can last you a lifetime.

You can get ceramic media from Moonshine Distiller and use "cdaxmas" to get 5% off.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So, about 5 years ago I tried knitting socks. Got one done and got stuck. Took me this long to get unfrustrated. 

I bought all the kids new socks recently and though they've maybe been worn a dozen times, they're all already wearing out, so I vowed to stop buying socks. I am happy to report that I kicked that pattern's butt and have successfully made not just one, but three socks this week. Time consuming, but it's satisfying to be making them from my own homespun yarn. Plus, I reckon socks will make a great barter item sometime down the road.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Good for you Indie! I have repaired socks but never wanted to make them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

indie said:


> So, about 5 years ago I tried knitting socks. Got one done and got stuck. Took me this long to get unfrustrated.
> 
> I bought all the kids new socks recently and though they've maybe been worn a dozen times, they're all already wearing out, so I vowed to stop buying socks. I am happy to report that I kicked that pattern's butt and have successfully made not just one, but three socks this week. Time consuming, but it's satisfying to be making them from my own homespun yarn. Plus, I reckon socks will make a great barter item sometime down the road.


Good job! But do you have a three-legged kid? I am not seeing a future career at IHOP for that one.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> Good job! But do you have a three-legged kid? I am not seeing a future career at IHOP for that one.


:lol:

They're working me hard over here! About halfway done with #4. I foresee more socks than I can stand in the near future. Can't believe how cheap the store ones have gotten.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, now is not a good time to tell you that I would like a pair of size 12's in wool for my boots?


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I have posted this several times. I raise rabbits for food and pelts if necessary. Hands down one of the easiest food sources to raise. Most places are very restrictive on what kind of animals you can raise on your property. - Rabbits are almost always not a problem.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> So, now is not a good time to tell you that I would like a pair of size 12's in wool for my boots?


Size 12?! Sheesh! I better get started. 



bennettvm said:


> I have posted this several times. I raise rabbits for food and pelts if necessary. Hands down one of the easiest food sources to raise. Most places are very restrictive on what kind of animals you can raise on your property. - Rabbits are almost always not a problem.


And very tasty, too!


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Im working on braiding paracord. I have found some great sites that have really helped me "start" to learn what is possible. These are 2.

Paracordist Creations handmade paracord 550 cord preparedness gear

Fusionknots.com


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm amazed at how many things you can do with paracord and how many ways you can do it! One of these years I'll get around to making the sling for hubby's AR. What project in particular are you planning to make?


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Right now Im working on a 4 and 6 plait round braid. The 4 Im picking up very well but the 6 is giving me hell. You can braid up to 16 plaits at a time and really go off but thats another story all together. Here is a link to making a sling I found.Let me know what you think.

John

T. J. Potter, Sling Maker - Home Page


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Here Here to brewing some beer


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

All that goes far beyond my simple skills, but now I've got something to work toward! Which got me thinking. I wonder if you could make a straw hat out of paracord. Why? Just because it's cool, that's why.  I wonder how many feet you'd fit into one. 

I'm going to bookmark those sites for when I have time again. Thanks!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I haven't had any real home brew beer. I would love to try some, I have had some crap my buddy made for us, with peppermints and grapefruit juice and man, it tasted like I was drinking pizza dough.\
I keep wanting to buy some different color paracord, becouse Im a slow learner, and I want to use the colors to make my learning easier.
As for my skills, well I dont know, Im very good at pissing people off. Just kidding. I am trying to "steady my hands" while I practise welding and using a plasma cutter. I have one employee, he is simply freaqin awesome, and he is helping me "drag the puddle" and cut without leaving slag hanging off both peices.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been putting time into electrical engineering basics like electricity and electronics.


----------

